# Mikey Had Cherry Eye Surgery!



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Yesterday Mikey had surgery for his cherry eyes. I was so nervious to say the least because the eyes are so delicate and I was worried that his vision might be effected, but that wasn't the case. He did great and looks amazing considering it's only been 24 hours. I'm so glad I had this done!







Here are some before and after pics. What do you think? I'm soooooooo excited!!










This is before the surgery.










This is the way they gave him back to me...A bloody mess!!












This is what he looks like this morning after I got him cleaned up...I love it!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

WOW! He looks great now. I can't believe they didn't clean him up!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I am glad he is doing well, he looks great!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Awww I'm so glad it's all over & done with







& i bet your so relieved that you have him back home safe & well







.



Are his eyes at all swollen or any signs of scaring?



I know you were really worried & now you can get your new siggy done











Both your babies are gorgeous & Mia's hair is sooo white, she's like a little polar bear.So cute


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

He looks really great!!!!



Andrea~[attachment=7918:attachment]


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Awww I'm so glad it's all over & done with
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Elaine, I am so relieved and so happy with the results. There was just no way I could let him go through his entire life with those horrible looking red flesh bulging from his pretty eyes. No he doesn't seem to have any swelling and he's back to normal as far as playing and eating and drinking. Can't wait until he can get groomed and have some nice pics taken with his little sister. And yes, now I can get my new siggy...you remembered! lol


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow, Ive never heard of 'cherry eye' before??



But what a difference. He looks wonderful.



Is this a common thing in malts?? What causes it? Was he born with it?



All these questions, sorry. But your baby looks so good. But I too am at a loss as to why they never cleaned him up.














Bad vet, bad.







Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

very nice. I had no idea he had a problem before. He is soooo cute I'm so happy you decided to get his eyes fixed. now you can show him off







need a new siggy for sure


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Mikey looks great. Does he act like he just had surgery or is he back to his old self?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Mikey looks great.







I'm glad the worst is behind him. You can really see a difference.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Wow, Ive never heard of 'cherry eye' before??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, this is not common in Malts, but mostly English Bulldog, Cocker Spaniel, Lhasa Apso and Shar Pei's. Mikey wasn't born with it, it showed up at about 6-8 months old and that was the first one. The second one poped out about 2 months later. It's caused by a weakness in the gland of the 3rd eyelid membrane and it can be inherited, although his mom and dad didn't have this condition.




> Mikey looks great. Does he act like he just had surgery or is he back to his old self?[/B]




Back to his old self, running around, barking out the window like a crazy nut!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Glad to hear he is back to his ol' self. He is such a cutie! I can't believe they didn't clean him up either.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

WOW!! that's amazing!! he looks fantastic.







i'm glad to hear he's doing well after his surgery. massimo is sending him BIIIIIG hugs!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Mikey's eyes look fantastic!! so glad this is done and over ! 
Did the vet mention as to the tear production now? do you have to give eye drops at all?


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

He looks great! I'm glad everything went smoothly.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Yay for Mikey.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh he looks so much better, my Muffy has surgery on the 5th for cataract's I hope he looks that good.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Awww he looks great! Glad everything went well


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Mikey's eyes look fantastic!! so glad this is done and over !
> Did the vet mention as to the tear production now? do you have to give eye drops at all?[/B]




Thanks! Tear production should be normal and no, they didn't give me anything to put in his eyes. I thought maybe they would give me some antibotic drops or something, but I guess they're not needed. Hopefully he'll heal nicely without any infections or other problems....fingers crossed for the next two weeks!



> Oh he looks so much better, my Muffy has surgery on the 5th for cataract's I hope he looks that good.[/B]




Eye surgery was scary for me, but as you can see it came out really well, and they seem to recover very quickly. I'm sure your Muffy will have a successful surgery as well. Be sure to post when he has it and let us know how he did and how he's feeling!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so glad Mikey had such a good outcome!! I know you're glad it's all over. Yea!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Mickey looks great





















What a sweetie


----------



## Jack (Feb 4, 2005)

OOOHHHH! He looks so handsome! It is hard to believe he only had the surgery yesterday! Shame on the vet for sending him home to you with blood on his face, but I guess he gets an A+ where it counts most. God Bless Mikey!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

He looks great! I bet you will sleep really well tonight


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

What a relief and I know that you are glad that it is behind you now. Its time to party.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Mikey looks so very handsome . What a relief to have the surgery over . Princess Charlotte sends him a big kiss . Sarah


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

He looks awesome!!!! Glad it all went well...


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Wow... great before and after pics ...What a difference!







I'm glad everything went smoothly


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOW







what a difference between the first pic and the third one!!!

He looks much much much better now









congrats


----------



## Savannah (Jun 5, 2011)

*Mikeys Cherry Eye*

I have two little gals and one just got this red thing on her eye on Friday. I was so worried, but was relieved when I read about your dogs eye. Glad that Mikey is okay. I was planning on having my gals spayed next week, so I guess we will do the eye thing at the same time. I did have to go out to the pet store yesterday and buy one of those inflatable collars and Lili was wanting to scratch her eye. Thanks for sharing your story.
Savannah


----------

